# 16622 manifold pressure/ boost sensor (g31) signal too high [intermittent]



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

i've been having issues with my car running like complete ****
so i finally get a chance to VAG it and i get this code

16622 manifold pressure/ boost sensor (g31) signal too high [intermittent]
16490 - manifold pressure sensor (g71/f96): implausible signal
do i need to replace my MAP now? and what does it mean 'Signal too high'?
replaced this months (please dont mention these)
4 coilpacks (hitachi E)
spark plugs
Fuel filter
MAF sensor


_Modified by chknkatsu at 8:29 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

up


----------



## HawkeyePrinting (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: 16622 manifold pressure/ boost sensor (g31) signal too high [intermittent] (chknkatsu)*

I had the same codes when I put on my eBay FMIC kit without the MAP sensor on. My guess is that it's either toast or has come disconnected.


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 16622 manifold pressure/ boost sensor (HawkeyePrinting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HawkeyePrinting* »_I had the same codes when I put on my eBay FMIC kit without the MAP sensor on. My guess is that it's either toast or has come disconnected.

which code did you have implausible signal or signaly too high?


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

ttt help?


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

bump for EXACT same 2 codes logged with vagcom. Anyone know of a solution?


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

im having the same issue it feels like the car is in limpmode but it still wants to boost


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

just swap the map with another 1.8t and see it its solves the problem if it doesnt well then thats a PITA to figure out where in the harness it is FUKED


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the same 2 codes on my car right now. im gonna throw on a new MAP in the beginning of september to see if it solves my problem


----------



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> i've been having issues with my car running like complete ****
> so i finally get a chance to VAG it and i get this code
> 
> 16622 manifold pressure/ boost sensor (g31) signal too high [intermittent]
> ...


I too had these codes took my MAP sensor off and cleaned it, still didnt fix it. I decided to stop being cheap and just buy a sensor and my problem was fixed. Just buy a sensor for around $70 and do it yourself. Many DIY's for the jobs.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ i took mine off and cleaned it and it didnt help either


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

i see this everyday... you need a new sensor. :beer:


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

dubtec said:


> i see this everyday... you need a new sensor. :beer:


Is there anything in particular that causes the sensor to go bad? Too much boost, too much voltage, etc...I like to learn from my mistakes so I don't repeat them.

Also, some of the people that have had this EXACT same problem say that they've got a brand new map sensor installed and didn't fix the problem. I really don't want to spend $70 on a sensor that might not the problem.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ditto. i think mine has never been replaced so its probably just old as fawk.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

You still replacing yours in September tom?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

yep maybe sooner. soon as i can scrap up the money im doing it


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Aight man, keep us informed if it actually fixes the problem or not.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i will. this is the last thing i need to get my car running 100%. all these cuts and scrapes and oil under my finger nails for days better pay off


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea i hear ya man. I took my map sensor out yesterday and cleaned the connections, made sure there were no cuts in the lines and reinstalled. Does your (ASR, or ESP) light stay on in your car? Mine does and I'm pretty sure its linked to the map sensor. Did a scan yesterday and all I got was the 16622 signal too high code. Wondering if the stock map sensor cannot detect 25 psi of boost and needs a bigger mbar map sensor to replace.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i knocked by boost down to 20 psi and the car still whips @$$. i dont have and lights on except my CEL & Airbag light (another issue prob seatbelt tensioner). the cars drives pretty well and loves boost but its not acting quite right and i am gettin the code for implausible signal and signal too high last time i had it scanned. im pretty sure i just need a new MAP. theres no telling how much air has passed by that thing in its liftetime


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

i've replaced two of my MAP sensors already. i think its from oil in your charge pipes and basically fouling your sensor.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> i've replaced two of my MAP sensors already. i think its from oil in your charge pipes and basically fouling your sensor.


Checked all my pipes earlier yesterday. No oil in pipes. Catch can gets ride of that mess!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

no oil in my pipes man


----------



## Cherioz (Oct 3, 2010)

same exact problem i'm having. MAP was replaced. However problem never went away, still limping. Possible boost leak or DV itself?


----------



## zweli (May 7, 2013)

*hi guys*

i am also having this problem 

i am having a problem with my Golf 5 gti Turbo doesnt take in. changed oil, oil filter, sparking plarks and petrol filter. 
this car dosnt perfome. it doesnt misfire it doesnt give funny sound . when i use a Vag-com my it says. intake air temp (G42) signal too high. 
and manifold pressure / boost sensor (G31) implausible signal. 

so is this has a something to do with a perfomance ? if so how m i gonna fix it. 

please guys


----------

